
​Oracle abandons NetBeans to Apache - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/oracle-abandons-netbeans-to-apache/
======
Piskvorrr
Oh well, IDEs come and go. I do remember Netbeans when it was amongst the
best, and I remember it as the bloated mess it became later.

